# Can you suddenly get IBS?



## Maci (Aug 17, 2007)

HiI wonder if anyone can help me, i'm new to all this.I am a 35 year old female with no history of stomach problems other that mild bouts of costipation mainly caused by low carb diets.About 4 weeks ago I had mild stomach pains following by regular bowl movements which turned into diarrohea after a few days. I am now going to the toilet aobut 5 or 6 times a day, sometimes watery but always very loose, not especially after food, sometimes first thing in the morning.My diet hasnt changed at all to warrent this, I still eat a low carb and balanced meal for dinner. I wanted to ask can, can you suddenly become intollerant to foods you have eaten your whole life, such as eggs and cheese? The weird thing is I feel fine, not ill at all, surely if it was a stomach bug I would feel ill? Going to the doctor next week but I dont like going on antibiotics, I'd lke to see if I can find out what is causing this. How would I know if its IBS or a gastric bug?Thxx


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There are some possiblities, but its good your going to a doctor. They may or maynot put you on antibiotics depending on the problem.How they diagnose IBS information.http://www.webmd.com/content/article/65/79519.htmallergies to foods are different then intolerences, an allergy is an immune reaction and an intolerence is not immune mediated.Foods don't cause IBS though for one, although they can trigger the underlying problems.


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

A year ago, also at age 35, I developed IBS AND became what I now know is lactose intolerant. I got the IBS from being on alot of antibiotics last year for sinus infections. The antibiotics wiped out the good bacteria in my intestines. Since finding that out, probiotics worked for me. The one that worked for me was Floristor. Other people have success with Align, or Digestive Advantage for IBS. An endoscopy followed by a colonoscopy is how I was diagnosed. As for the lactose intolerance...regular milk and ice cream give me diarrhea. Yogurt, which usually doesn't bother lactose-intolerant people, gives me major gas and sets off my acid reflux (which also started last year). Cheese will give me either diarrhea or constipation, depending on which kind it is and how much of it I eat in a week. I also developed seasonal, cat, dog, and dust allergies last year. I felt like I turned 35 and everything from head to colon went wrong







But, things are (knock on wood) MUCH better now with respects to the IBS, and I drink Lactaid milk and will be trying the Lactaid pills when I go for ice cream next.


----------

